# Orijen price increases? Is it too expensive?



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I just picked up a bag or Orijen Regional Red here in Southern Ontario Canada and with our 13 % sales tax was $99 for the 30 lb. bag. I really didn't realize it was that high until I got home and looked at my reciept.  I was busy chatting. 

Has Orijen crossed the line here with these prices? I mean a hundy for a bag of dog food!
I was paying $75 for a 30 pounder of Orijen Large breed puppy.

I am having second thoughts about feeding Orijen now and the Acana is starting to look like the better buy. I like the idea of all life stages and will simplify feeding though. 

At the store here the the 12th bag is free so I guess its a little comforting but still..

Any thoughts here? :help: 


I am feeding 3 dogs here and am basically using 8 cups a day and thinking of returning it.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

IT SUCKS!!! I will be looking for a new food choice.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've been feeding Orijen and really like it but because of the price I recently bought a bag of Taste of the Wild High Prairie formula to mix in and make it go farther. Honestly, Stosh prefers the TOTW! He absolutely loves it, so much so, that I have to give it to him after he finishes the Orijen, kind of like dessert. I think he's telling me something!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I have heard dogs seem to really like TOTW and I think it will be next food also we will see.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

What does $99 Canadian translate into American dollars?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The regional red is a lot more expensive than the regular adult formula. You'll probably save at least $15-$20 per bag feeding the regular formula if that is an option for you. 

Is there a reason you're feeding that formula? Do your dogs have allergies?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Dennq said:


> I just picked up a bag or Orijen Regional Red here in Southern Ontario Canada and with our 13 % sales tax was $99 for the 30 lb. bag. I really didn't realize it was that high until I got home and looked at my reciept.  I was busy chatting.
> 
> Has Orijen crossed the line here with these prices? I mean a hundy for a bag of dog food!
> I was paying $75 for a 30 pounder of Orijen Large breed puppy.
> ...


I would check with the Annamaet distributor in Ontario. They are better foods anyway.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Good_Karma said:


> What does $99 Canadian translate into American dollars?


According to google currency converter that's $99.73 in US$?


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

I sure as **** couldn't pay that much for food...esp. not for multiple dogs! TOTW is what we feed, it's $45/30 lb bag and a pretty good food from what I found in my research.


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

I checked the Annamaet site and although the price of the food is okay, the shipping was around $25 if I can remember which basically is not much of a savings over the Orijen. I really liked their allergy food though.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

IloveGSDs said:


> I checked the Annamaet site and although the price of the food is okay, the shipping was around $25 if I can remember which basically is not much of a savings over the Orijen. I really liked their allergy food though.


Distribution is always a problem with smaller companies but I get amazing prices on all the formulas. The allergy formula is used at Penn & Cornell.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> What does $99 Canadian translate into American dollars?


 
Canadian dollar is at par with USD right now...


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> The regional red is a lot more expensive than the regular adult formula. You'll probably save at least $15-$20 per bag feeding the regular formula if that is an option for you.
> 
> Is there a reason you're feeding that formula? Do your dogs have allergies?


 
Yes my Border Collie has poultry allergies and feeding the fish formula gives him diesel breath.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Runswithdogs said:


> I sure as **** couldn't pay that much for food...esp. not for multiple dogs! TOTW is what we feed, it's $45/30 lb bag and a pretty good food from what I found in my research.


 
We get hosed on everything here. Our gas is $1.10 a liter which is basically a US quart bit not quite. 

Yep $4.40 for a gallon for gas.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

99 for one bag of food. uhhh no way ever. That one bag would last us 2.5-3 weeks. I'm fine with paying $59 for the regular adult Orijen, but not much higher or we'll be looking elsewhere. The Regional Red is like a 75 bucks here at the place I get our food.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

WOW! I don't feed Orijen, but those prices are just outrageous! TOTW is working great for us, I would suggest trying it.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Around here it's $70 a bag and yes too pricey, but we mix with TOTW like Stosh because it makes it last a lot longer. Orijen is great food IMO and my dogs, but paying $100 for a bag of dog food that only lasts maybe 10 days for you is ludicrous to say the least. TOTW is $46 and looking at the ingredients I don't see a $30 difference thats makes it worth it. Now that Zoe is almost 15 months we are thinking of going to TOTW full time


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Around here it's $70 a bag and yes too pricey, but we mix with TOTW like Stosh because it makes it last a lot longer. Orijen is great food IMO and my dogs, but paying $100 for a bag of dog food that only lasts maybe 10 days for you is ludicrous to say the least. TOTW is $46 and looking at the ingredients I don't see a $30 difference thats makes it worth it. Now that Zoe is almost 15 months we are thinking of going to TOTW full time


TOTW is fine if you can live with Diamond risk.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I can,lol Unfortunately even our human food supply is unsafe- just look at all the food recalls from 2010. Far more than in the pet food industry even if you account for the fact more food is produced than dog food a year. TOTW is affordable because it is made by a large company who can cut cost to the consumer without completely fudging the ingredients. It is also widely available making it easy to obtain and my dogs seem to love it


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I can,lol Unfortunately even our human food supply is unsafe- just look at all the food recalls from 2010. Far more than in the pet food industry even if you account for the fact more food is produced than dog food a year. TOTW is affordable because it is made by a large company who can cut cost to the consumer without completely fudging the ingredients. It is also widely available making it easy to obtain and my dogs seem to love it


Diamond is a special case. The industry wide melamine recalls were one thing but the Diamond aflatoxin fiasco is another. You should read that FDA report following the investigation it was far worse than just aflatoxin.

TOTW is not that cheap either but you can get it easily, which may not be such a good thing in this case.

If anything ever happened to my local supplier of Annamaet I know the other foods made at the Ohio Pet Foods facility.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Red is over priced and I agree WITH THAT. But here in the Seattle area the new formula's are still 57 BUCKS. Are they going up? Crap what is'nt. That's why I feed TOTW in the AM and Orijen in the PM(bigger meal).


----------

